# Anyone have any info on At the Gates gear?



## Vince Caruana (Oct 28, 2014)

Always been a huge fan of At the Gates, new album is killer! Anders Björler has been a huge influence on my playing. Anyone know what guitars, strings, amps etc they've used over the years?


----------



## Shimme (Oct 28, 2014)

I know they're using Ibanez Iron label baritones... nothing else though.


----------



## DigiV (Oct 28, 2014)

Vince Caruana said:


> Always been a huge fan of At the Gates, new album is killer! Anders Björler has been a huge influence on my playing. Anyone know what guitars, strings, amps etc they've used over the years?



Anders uses Ibanez guitars, some type of prestige. EMG pickups. E.Ball strings, and the live amps are usually 5150 or engl powerball. 

In the studio there's no question the amps are a combination. To me personally it sounds like a 5150/powerball/marshall mix. It's a very nice tone.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Oct 29, 2014)

Shimme said:


> I know they're using Ibanez Iron label baritones... nothing else though.


Anders has been using Caparison guitars for years. And I can't find anything saying otherwise... Might want to check this...



DigiV said:


> He had his own signature model 2 years ago.


More info on this please? ^

If it was THIS (see link below), it was way more than two years ago.
And I would NOT call this a signature since he wasn't plastered all over the Ibanez site like Vai or Satch or Abasi. His name or some identifier isn't even on the guitar anywhere. It just seems like a basic custom or custom shop guitar.

http://shredthataxe.com/post/14565793721/anders-bjorler-of-the-haunted-shows-off-his



DigiV said:


> In the studio there's no question the amps are a combination. To me personally it sounds like a 5150/powerball/marshall mix. It's a very nice tone.


This sounds about right. ^ Definitely beats the old classic days of a Boss HM-2 into a Peavey Supreme 160 or a Marshall 8100. Haha!


----------



## Lokasenna (Oct 29, 2014)

Emperor Guillotine said:


> This sounds about right. ^ Definitely beats the old classic days of a Boss HM-2 into a Peavey Supreme 160 or a Marshall 8100. Haha!



...running into a homebuilt 4x10 or something, wasn't it?


----------



## Mprinsje (Oct 29, 2014)

Emperor Guillotine said:


> This sounds about right. ^ Definitely beats the old classic days of a Boss HM-2 into a Peavey Supreme 160 or a Marshall 8100. Haha!



You think so? I like the new record but i wish they would've put an HM-2 in front of those amps.


----------



## Stijnson (Oct 29, 2014)

I just read in an interview with them that they are using a POD HD live believe it or not!


----------



## Shimme (Oct 29, 2014)

Emperor Guillotine said:


> Anders has been using Caparison guitars for years. And I can't find anything saying otherwise... Might want to check this...



Badda bing, Badda boom. 







Didn't know about Anders using Caparison though!

They have a big Facebook album with pictures from the studio, you got good ears DigiV!


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Oct 29, 2014)

Shimme said:


> Badda bing, Badda boom.



Read my post again, mate.

CLEARLY NOT the Iron Label baritones. 
CLEARLY the custom Prestige that he had awhile back that I mentioned. (That he claimed was his "signature" guitar.)

I put it all in my post.


----------



## Shimme (Oct 29, 2014)

> At The Gates (Official)
> Tracking guitars... The new Baritone from Ibanez sounds incredible:
> Ibanez guitars | Ibanez Iron Label: The new metal-to-the-core guitar series



Check their Facebook page, they have Iron Labels all over the place and plugged them pretty hard.


----------



## DigiV (Oct 29, 2014)

Emperor Guillotine said:


> Read my post again, mate.
> 
> CLEARLY NOT the Iron Label baritones.
> CLEARLY the custom Prestige that he had awhile back that I mentioned. (That he claimed was his "signature" guitar.)
> ...



Dunno why i heard "signature", he did say custom. I guess cuz it was posted by ibanez i misheard? Anders Björler (The Haunted) - YouTube



Stijnson said:


> I just read in an interview with them that they are using a POD HD live believe it or not!



For clean tones and effects probably. link it


----------



## Krucifixtion (Oct 29, 2014)

They probably used those Iron Label Baritones for rhythm stuff. Probably his Prestige for leads and what not. He used to use Caparison.

Pre-production for the album they showed a Pod HD, but with all those amps in the studio I doubt they actually used a Pod for tones.

He said in an interview he's more into using plugins now for stuff. 

The Haunted - Anders Björler Guitar Rig Gear and Equipment

Exclusive Interview: Anders Björler of At the Gates (ex-The Haunted) - MetalSucks


----------



## Vince Caruana (Oct 30, 2014)

thanks everyone


----------



## Stijnson (Oct 30, 2014)

DigiV said:


> For clean tones and effects probably. link it



Check, or buy the new Total Guitar mag! Interview inside. All he sais is that he uses the POD HD live, no mention if its for clean or fx only. And that they are using the Ironlabels live and in the studio.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Oct 31, 2014)

They have Lundgren listed in the liner notes as an endorsement for the new record. 

Regardless, holy f*ck that tone on the new record is nice!


----------



## Vince Caruana (Oct 31, 2014)

MAJ Meadows SF said:


> They have Lundgren listed in the liner notes as an endorsement for the new record.
> 
> Regardless, holy f*ck that tone on the new record is nice!



Thought those cleans had a pretty strong meshuggah like tone!


----------



## Veldar (Nov 1, 2014)

Mprinsje said:


> You think so? I like the new record but i wish they would've put an HM-2 in front of those amps.



Same, the chainsaw tone made SotS.



_Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_


----------



## Chiba666 (Nov 1, 2014)

I love the STOS tone, new album tone is pretty good as well


----------



## KailM (Nov 1, 2014)

Veldar said:


> Same, the chainsaw tone made SotS.
> 
> 
> 
> _Posted from Sevenstring.org App for Android_



Me three. I'm a little disappointed about the tone on the new album. It's a bit too clean for my taste and I think a more raw approach would fit them as a band a little better. It's not a bad tone by any means, though it ventures close to djent territories on occasion (in which I strongly disapprove).

However, I may be biased because I feel Slaughter of the Soul was one of the pinnacle tones ever achieved in metal. I too, wish they would have mixed a little HM-2 into the new record. I have huge respect for the new album though -- they could have released SOTS 2, but they didn't. It is fresh and new, yet still brutal.


----------



## yingmin (Nov 1, 2014)

Veldar said:


> Same, the chainsaw tone made SotS



On paper, the amp setup used on Slaughter seems like it should make the most horrendous, unbearable tone, but God damn if that album doesn't sound amazing.


----------



## p4vl (Nov 2, 2014)

yingmin said:


> On paper, the amp setup used on Slaughter seems like it should make the most horrendous, unbearable tone, but God damn if that album doesn't sound amazing.



It sounds like something they would've used on a demo. 

I laughed out loud when I heard that the sample for the kicks on SotS came from Far Beyond Driven.


----------



## sylcfh (Nov 2, 2014)

Part of the snare is from Reign in Blood.


----------



## Leuchty (Nov 2, 2014)

Im a huge Bjorler fan too.

I know for earlier The Haunted stuff he used a 5150II slaved into a 5150 and caparison (custom) angelus with emg's. Towards the end he changed to Engl powerball, around versus/the dead eye I think.

I do remember a FB post saying they were loving the new Iron Label Baritones for the new album.


----------



## waffles (Dec 2, 2014)

Hey guys, thought I'd just share this with everyone. The credit goes to the YouTube uploader, ImperatorLuis. I'm just sharing what I found on the internet.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cknJw1hIaxQ

Yeah it's a drum cam, mostly focusing on Adrian but if you can see that white amp over there. My guess is it's a white EVH 5150 but who knows?

Also if you skip on over to 2:55, the camera shifts on over to the crowd and the other band members and it seems as if both Anders and Martin are indeed using the POD HD 500s live.


----------



## ToneLab (Dec 4, 2014)

Nice - I love the new album.


----------



## ToneLab (Dec 4, 2014)

I got an IL baritone - it does get that tone. The jagged fret edges killed my hand [email protected]


----------



## witeter (Dec 9, 2014)

Saw them yesterday in Cardiff supported by Tryptikon; they are indeed using PODs live, the sound was awesome by the way.


----------



## welsh_7stinger (Dec 9, 2014)

witeter said:


> Saw them yesterday in Cardiff supported by Tryptikon; they are indeed using PODs live, the sound was awesome by the way.




Was there as well, right by the front and yep just ibanez prestiges, passive pups (don't know which ones) and podhd500x going direct.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Feb 3, 2015)

welsh_7stinger said:


> Was there as well, right by the front and yep just ibanez prestiges, passive pups (don't know which ones) and podhd500x going direct.



Depending on the guitar, stock pickups or Lundgrens (which were thanked in the liner notes of AWWR).


----------



## jonsick (Feb 4, 2015)

Controversial post: I can pretty much nail SotS tones using a Metal Zone into the clean channel of my TSL100.

Older White Zombie is in there to.

Haters gonna hate!


----------



## KailM (Feb 4, 2015)

^^Nothing to hate there. SOTS had one of the best metal tones of all time. A lot better than AWWR, in my opinion. But have you tried an HM-2? I think that will get you surprisingly closer...


----------



## jonsick (Feb 4, 2015)

I have not. To be honest I'm not in the market for a pedal of that ilk. I like drive pedals generally given my penchant for Marshalls. But I have no interest in distortion pedals specifically. 

I just keep the metal zone around simply because you never know when it'll be handy.


----------



## sylcfh (Feb 14, 2015)

They're using Randall now. 

https://www.facebook.com/randallamplifiers/posts/10152700484154639


----------



## SilentCartographer (Feb 15, 2015)

I've never used a POD HD500 but are they not using the EVH gain? or in conjunction w/ the POD? I didn't know the POD can get that good of tone, especially live..


----------



## col (Feb 15, 2015)

jonsick said:


> Controversial post: I can pretty much nail SotS tones using a Metal Zone into the clean channel of my TSL100.



I don't see how that's controversial since SotS is a mix of Metal Zone and HM-2?


----------



## Thrashmaster (Feb 17, 2015)

I remember reading that the tone on slaughter of the soul was a 5150 slaved into another 5150 mixed with a 5150 preamped with a boss heavy metal pedal. They used what they had at the time. Bjorler used a homemade 410 cab I believe.


----------



## KailM (Feb 17, 2015)

^^I don't know where you heard that, but I'm 99% sure there's no 5150 on that album.

I'm sure I read an interview somewhere where Bjorler himself said that SOTS was simply a Peavey Bandit with a Boss Metalzone and an HM-2 driving it. I don't know which order the pedals were in. The most important factor in that sound was the HM-2 though -- as you can get close to the sound of that album on most high-gain amps, as long as you have an HM-2 in there somewhere.


----------



## col (Feb 17, 2015)

I remember the pedals were panned to left and right? Also one of the speakers was broken on the cab iirc. 

edit


Straight from the horses mouth 15:20-> homemade cab with 2x10" and 2x12" speakers, two of them broken, Peavey Supreme amp and a Metal Zone and an SM57. No mention of HM-2.


----------



## Thrashmaster (Feb 17, 2015)

Nope you are right I checked the article I had read from and SOTS was the supreme and metal zone. Bjorler a tone on the first haunted record was slaved 5150 setup


----------



## KailM (Feb 17, 2015)

Check this thread. I saw the interview somewhere but I can't seem to find the original source. But anyway, Lindberg mentions a Boss "Heavy Metal" pedal AND a Metalzone. The "Heavy Metal" pedal is an HM-2. There is no way that album _doesn't_ have an HM-2, lol, I would stake a lot of money on it.

At the Gates - GeekChat!


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Feb 19, 2015)

sylcfh said:


> They're using Randall now.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/randallamplifiers/posts/10152700484154639


 
It's too bad there aren't enough dates on this Decibel Tour. Last years with Carcass, BDM, & Gorguts was all over the place. I was hoping to have my face ripped off by the Satan live, by ATG of all bands, but no sates in the South East. Boo Decibel, boo. (and the tour manager)


----------

